# fans



## ashagplz (Sep 26, 2004)

are these fans 5v or 12v? i was thinking of sticking a papst in here......


----------



## Dunkwho (Apr 17, 2002)

and what sort of cfm does the standard one push? since changing the drives i can hear the fan clonking round now  just for a bit of noise optimisation ... what sort of thigh emps have been seen working fine? since putting my 7200 segate in my unit is reading 38 degrees ... in september (so probably not much room to drop the cfm).

Duncan


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The stock fan is a Panaflo FBA08A12L and is rated at 12v, but the TiVo fan control limits it to 5 or 7 (can't remember) to keep the rpm and noise down.

I have a PAPST 8412N in my main TiVo and it's certainly quieter than the Panaflo


----------



## mjn (Feb 5, 2003)

so whats the best fan to use? as mine has just died!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I can recommend the PAPST 8412N


----------



## Koolvin (Nov 5, 2004)

the Papst is 12Db and the original Panaflo is 24Db. This makes the Papst 50% quieter.

The air throughput suffers tho as the Papst only shifts 19.5CFM where as the Panaflo will move 24CFM (4.5CFM difference)


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

Sorry D) to be pedantic but an increment of 3db represents a doubling, so a 24db fan must be 4x the noise of a 12db fan.

Mike


----------



## Koolvin (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mike0151 _
> *Sorry D) to be pedantic but an increment of 3db represents a doubling, so a 24db fan must be 4x the noise of a 12db fan.
> 
> Mike *


Yes you are right! I was not even thinking straight


----------



## PaulOckenden (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blindlemon _
> *I have a PAPST 8412N in my main TiVo and it's certainly quieter than the Panaflo  *


Just bought one of those from Overclockers, but the TiVo won't turn it. I guess because of the reduced voltage.

It'll keep it running if I spin it up by hand, but the voltage isn't enough to start the fan spinning.

Ho hum... glad it wasn't that expensive!

P.


----------



## Andy Davies (Mar 4, 2004)

I've got a Noiseblocker in mine - think it's the S3 see http://www.whispertec.com/noiseblocker_silent_fans_80mm.html for more.

It spins up fine of the motherboard header.


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

So guys, which fans work and which dont. Its seems that the Papst 8412N fan doesnt run from the header on the tivo board. Ive got the tivo in my bedroom now and I can hear the fan and hardisks seeking, the fan is louder though.

Any thought?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

My PAPST 8412N runs fine from the board.

I put it in over 2 years ago though, so maybe it was an older version that required a lower startup voltage...


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi 

I'm a newbie, but have been lurking since buying my Tivo a month ago. The fan has recently become rather noisy (it starts up quietly but after 30 seconds it vibrates with an annoying resonance) and I'd like to replace it. 

The Papst 8412N is no longer available, and the link to the Noiseblocker is dead. 

Can anyone recommend a fan that will work ok without any of the start up voltage problems previously discussed.

Many thanks


----------



## Andy Davies (Mar 4, 2004)

Ziggy Stardust said:


> The Papst 8412N is no longer available, and the link to the Noiseblocker is dead.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a fan that will work ok without any of the start up voltage problems previously discussed.


A quick google shows that tekheads.co.uk sell the Noiseblocker fans.

Andy


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

I bought a standard 12v PC fan and ran it from the spare HD connector at 12v. Fan noise was far too high so I used a fan control module to turn down the speed. Drilled a small hole in the rear TiVo case and glued the unit to it allowing me to adjust the fan speed for the best balance of noise and cooling. Works great - both items came from Maplin.

I should point out I had to do this as the TiVo 7v supply from the motherboard failed but it is a way around the noisy fan/poor start problem.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Andy

Just ordered a Noiseblocker from tekheads.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Ziggy Stardust said:


> I'm a newbie, but have been lurking since buying my Tivo a month ago. The fan has recently become rather noisy (it starts up quietly but after 30 seconds it vibrates with an annoying resonance) and I'd like to replace it.


Before you buy a new one, I recommend opening the case and blowing the dust out and giving the fan itself a light dusting with a brush.
See here for a recent discussion on the subject.


----------



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

Ziggy how did yopu get on with your noiseblocker fan?
Does it start up ok on its own?


----------

